
Face Masks May Be the Key Determinant of the Covid-19 Curve, Study Suggests - fortran77
https://www.forbes.com/sites/alicegwalton/2020/06/13/face-masks-may-be-the-key-determinant-of-the-covid-19-curve-study-suggests/#7871dfae6497
======
speedgoose
Nobody wears a mask in Norway.

~~~
numpad0
Everyone is pollen allergic in Tokyo btw.

------
fortran77
Remember when the CDC recommended against mask-wearing? I think they have
blood on their hands.

------
foolzcrow
This is not true. A two second search on duckduckgo had a dozen doctors
explaining to me why this was wrong. Even Fauci himself says it. CDC also said
it. Even places with no lockdown did better than Michigan and New York. No
masks did not make the difference.

